# CM10 compiling error for Toro



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm hoping somebody can help me with this error as it's been a thorn in my side for the last few days.

http://pastebin.com/mZnGqV25

The file it's looking for doesn't exist on Toro. On Toro it's pvrsvrctl and I've confirmed that across many toro builds (AOKP, Liquid, JellyBelly, CM10 nightlies). I've rebuilt the repo 3 times now, most recently just last night, so I don't have a clue why it keeps failing on this same spot every time.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Did you do this? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32731-how-to-get-the-proprietary-files-for-cm10aokpetc-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Did you do this? http://rootzwiki.com...c-galaxy-nexus/


Yep. TheMuppets github doesn't even have the pvrsvrctl file for toro much less the pvrsvrinit that isn't there. All other proprietary files are there. It's just that the build is looking for pvrsvrinit instead of pvrsvrctl and I don't know why. It's not like I modified anything. This is a brand new repo created last night. So it should just flat out compile.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

the Muppets hasn't been updated for 4.1.2 yet, not sure if that played a part. you're missing something for the gpu driver "imagetec/powervr"

I might host my own for the binaries instead as they seem to lag lately.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> the Muppets hasn't been updated for 4.1.2 yet, not sure if that played a part. you're missing something for the gpu driver "imagetec/powervr"
> 
> I might host my own for the binaries instead as they seem to lag lately.


Do you know if CM's using the latest 4.1.2 binaries even though the TheMuppets aren't up to date?

Also if you could do that it'd be awesome. I occasionally like to build CM myself.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Do you know if CM's using the latest 4.1.2 binaries even though the TheMuppets aren't up to date?
> 
> Also if you could do that it'd be awesome. I occasionally like to build CM myself.


Yes, they use the latest binaries. Muppets is a repo maintained by many CM developers, but it's not official


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> the Muppets hasn't been updated for 4.1.2 yet, not sure if that played a part. you're missing something for the gpu driver "imagetec/powervr"
> ,
> I might host my own for the binaries instead as they seem to lag lately.


That's the strange part though. NO repo has this file. AOKP, Liquid, TheMuppets. None have pvrsvrinit. They all have pvrsvrctl. When you rip apart the respective ROMs or the factory image from Google that file doesn't exist either which is why I'm so lost right now.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> That's the strange part though. NO repo has this file. AOKP, Liquid, TheMuppets. None have pvrsvrinit. They all have pvrsvrctl. When you rip apart the respective ROMs or the factory image from Google that file doesn't exist either which is why I'm so lost right now.


I built it tonight using the latest binaries and definitely didn't see the error and pvrsvrinit never showed. Except I extracted the libs from google and talk and camera doesn't work. I'll go ahead and download a nightly as this build isn't good, grr. I wonder what I did wrong. A segment from my logcat:

E/AndroidRuntime( 5244): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.Camera}: java.lang.RuntimeException: Fail to get camera info


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> I built it tonight using the latest binaries and definitely didn't see the error and pvrsvrinit never showed. Except I extracted the libs from google and talk and camera doesn't work. I'll go ahead and download a nightly as this build isn't good, grr. I wonder what I did wrong. A segment from my logcat:
> 
> E/AndroidRuntime( 5244): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.android.gallery3d/com.android.camera.Camera}: java.lang.RuntimeException: Fail to get camera info


Can you check your vendor/samsung/toro/proprietary folder and see if pvrsvrinit exists?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> Can you check your vendor/samsung/toro/proprietary folder and see if pvrsvrinit exists?


I actually just swapped my repo to a different one using repo init and repo sync (for reasons unrelated to the Gnex/toro) so I'm not sure but I know it's not in the binaries.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are looking in the wrong location, it's in the imgtec directory. Also, if you don't have it, it's in the powervr binary from google.


```
~/stuff/vendor/imgtec/toro/proprietary<br />
$ l<br />
total 2.4M<br />
drwxr-x---+ 1 admin None 0 Oct 3 11:28 ./<br />
drwxr-x---+ 1 admin None 0 Oct 3 11:28 ../<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 4.4K Oct 3 11:28 Android.mk<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 34K Sep 20 2011 gralloc.omap4.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 4.7K Sep 20 2011 libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 436K Sep 20 2011 libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 363K Sep 20 2011 libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 244K Sep 20 2011 libglslcompiler.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 72K Sep 20 2011 libIMGegl.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 21K Sep 20 2011 libpvr2d.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 11K Sep 20 2011 libpvrANDROID_WSEGL.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 5.7K Sep 20 2011 libPVRScopeServices.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 108K Sep 20 2011 libsrv_init.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 186K Sep 20 2011 libsrv_um.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 876K Sep 20 2011 libusc.so<br />
-rw-r----- 1 admin None 4.6K Sep 20 2011 pvrsrvctl
```


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> You guys are looking in the wrong location, it's in the imgtec directory. Also, if you don't have it, it's in the powervr binary from google.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


yarly, notice your pvrsrvctl file. I have that. I don't have pvrsrvinit though. pvrsrvctl is included in the Google binaries.

pvrsrvinit is a maguro file not toro apparently. So wtf is going on? >< So frustrating.

EDIT: Even with the proper imgtec folder structure with the latest binaries from Google the same error happens with the build.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> yarly, notice your pvrsrvctl file. I have that. I don't have pvrsrvinit though. pvrsrvctl is included in the Google binaries.
> 
> pvrsrvinit is a maguro file not toro apparently. So wtf is going on? >< So frustrating.
> 
> EDIT: Even with the proper imgtec folder structure with the latest binaries from Google the same error happens with the build.


I know it's a dumb question, but did you accidentally tell it to build Maguro when running lunch? Not that it should matter as that's needed by any Gnexus (powervr drivers).

Also, did you try doing make clobber after adding the files?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

They (meaning Google) changed the name of that binary between ICS and JB for the imgtec stuff, probably why you can't find it in any JB ROMs. I can look at the error while at work, but I would look through all of your toro and tuna stuff to make sure that it's all updated to JB sources/repos.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> I know it's a dumb question, but did you accidentally tell it to build Maguro when running lunch? Not that it should matter as that's needed by any Gnexus (powervr drivers).
> 
> Also, did you try doing make clobber after adding the files?


Definitely built toro. Make clobber was done. Still looks for pvrsvrinit.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

imnuts said:


> They (meaning Google) changed the name of that binary between ICS and JB for the imgtec stuff, probably why you can't find it in any JB ROMs. I can look at the error while at work, but I would look through all of your toro and tuna stuff to make sure that it's all updated to JB sources/repos.


I'll double check it when I get home, but it should all be good to go. Brand new clean repo install just the other night so don't know why CyanogenMod's github would be screwed up since the nightly builds are compiling fine or am I incorrect in that thinking?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> the Muppets hasn't been updated for 4.1.2 yet, not sure if that played a part. you're missing something for the gpu driver "imagetec/powervr"
> 
> I might host my own for the binaries instead as they seem to lag lately.


That sir would be great.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to take back my statement about the Muppets being outdated. It looked like it was from reading the git logs, but actually they are not. I did a diff on the google binaries that are for 4.1.2 and the ones at muppets and they're the same version. Definitely not an issue with where one is pulling them from.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> I have to take back my statement about the Muppets being outdated. It looked like it was from reading the git logs, but actually they are not. I did a diff on the google binaries that are for 4.1.2 and the ones at muppets and they're the same version. Definitely not an issue with where one is pulling them from.


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind and actually have a reason to run a new build tonight due to a new feature I wanted.


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Last night I did finally get CM10 to compile again. Did a fresh repo init and git clone from TheMuppets. Not sure what's different from a week ago, but now it works.

Thanks to all who offered up ideas and help!


----------

